# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Virtualisation >  Convert a .vdi for VMware

## robert-s

Is it possible to convert a Virtualbox .vdi image into a format which VMware can use?

----------


## ps6000

I have no experience with VirtualBox, so take this with a grain of salt. You could try using the P2V tool vmware provides to do the conversion. You would need to have the VM running and it only works with windows (I think).

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I see this is an old thread, but it comes up in a google search  :Smile: 

http://www.xgrr.de/wordpress/2008/02...to-vmware-vmdk

http://thedarkmaster.wordpress.com/2...ersion-how-to/

----------

